# ETEA KPK MCAT



## khanz31505 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi .. Its my first time posting here.. Anybody know what is the age limit for entry test . somebody told me no limit but when i called kmu office they told me maximum age to sit in entry test is 25 years...Though on pmdc site they say age limit rule no more applies..im lost.


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

khanz31505 said:


> Hi .. Its my first time posting here.. Anybody know what is the age limit for entry test . somebody told me no limit but when i called kmu office they told me maximum age to sit in entry test is 25 years...Though on pmdc site they say age limit rule no more applies..im lost.


As,far as MCAT under UHS is concerned,there is no age limit.


----------

